# Emotiva XPA-2 power rating



## legion1capone (Jan 30, 2010)

This was posted on the Emotiva forum the other day by Dann. G the Administrator. Thought I'd share.

"As you know, we have always been conservative when it comes to rating our amplifiers, which runs counter to the norm. We usually round down a bit, picking a reasonable rating that we feel will be easily reproduced on any bench test.

We have realized, though, that perhaps we were a bit too conservative on one amp - the XPA-2. We've decided to 'officially' change the 8ohm rating on the XPA-2 to 300 watts. 

This is just a heads up to XPA-2 owners, more than anything...if you notice '300 watts' on the product page in the future, don't think anything has changed, and that newer models are higher powered. Same amp.

It's still a conservative rating, by the way."


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

So what does that say to the 4 Ohm rating? Is it now 600 wpc?

Edit: I just went to the Emotiva site and they still specify 500 wpc into 4 Ohms. Shouldn't a well designed amp double it power when impedance is halved?


----------



## atledreier (Mar 2, 2007)

In an ideal world the power would double. They have measurement certificates for all their amps on their website. Take a look at that to see how it does compared to 8Ohm.

Also, there are not many amps, and certainly not in this price range, that will truly double output when halving impedance.


----------



## legion1capone (Jan 30, 2010)

If I spend $800 on an XPA-2 and get 300w at 8 ohms and 500w into 4 ohms. I'm not complaining. That's 100 watts per $100. I don't see that as anything to complain about. As "atledreier" said, "In an ideal world the power would double" But this definately isn't a perfect world and I wouldn't count the ratings not doubling into 4 ohms as a bad thing. 500w into 4 ohms is still more than enough power to drive any Planar or box speaker out there. 
I really do love when people point little things like this out and yet seem to forget that this amp only costs $800! With the specks these amps put out and the reviews they get should be a no brainer for a new customer or audiophile alike in my opinion. 

Why spend $2000/$5000/$10,000 if you don't have too. Or get a sound very close to it at a quarter of the price. As an audiophile that is looking for the best price/performance I need to look no further than Emotiva. 
I know many of people see us Emotiva fans as pushy towards the product but it is only because we have finally seen the green grass on the other side of the fence. jk lol


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

Well, with their previous ultraconservative rating of 250 wpc into 8 Ohms and 500 wpc into 4 Ohms the Emotiva XPA-2 did double power when impedance halved. Hey, I'm sold and will be ordering the USP-1 and XPA-2 combo soon. I'll likely end up with an ERC-1 as well.


----------

